# trying to get spiral bamboo to grow



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

I've had it forever and it doesn't seem to grow. An I doing something wrong?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It is not an underwater plant...I would expect it to rot and die eventually in a fish tank.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

If you keep the leaves and part of the stem above the water it will still grow. Think of it as a bog plant. Mine has almost doubled in size growing it this way.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I found this page online about them

http://www.ehow.com/about_6118858_spiral-bamboo-plant.html


----------



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone I adjusted so the leaves are out of the water hope it goes better thanks alot


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

i used mine in an open top tank. LOVED the look of it and it grew super well. GL to ya and just do as others suggested and leave it partially submerged. heres a pic to get an idea. after 6 months id say they trippled in size. the largest stood 12+ inches above the water line.


----------



## rebecca1453 (Aug 11, 2021)

Anthraxx8500 said:


> i used mine in an open top tank. LOVED the look of it and *bamboo placemats* grew super well. GL to ya and just do as others suggested and leave _bamboo placemats_ partially submerged. heres a pic to get an idea. after 6 months id say *bamboo placemats* trippled in size. the largest stood 12+ inches above the water line.


I think bamboo can be good for aquariums.... But It can be very dangerous if it touches the ground...


----------

